

Top 35 Startups in Tech - July 2012 - francov88
http://www.startupplays.com/blog/top-35-startups-in-tech-that-techcrunch-missed-out-on-july-2012/

======
FreshCode
There's a reason TechCrunch passed on them. Except for Zagster (Bicycle Rental
Marketplace), Tweaky (Marketplace for small website changes) and maybe
RocketLease (Electronic Lease Applications), these startups strike me as
painfully mediocre.

~~~
TomGullen
Tom here from Scirra (#7 on the list).

Quite brutal to review all 35 of them as 'painfully mediocre' in under 30
minutes!

~~~
FreshCode
Hey Tom

I've actually played AirSpace and your product looks great. Sorry I lobstered*
you in with the rest. The marketplace is an interesting concept - I wonder if
you'll eventually earn more from that than your product?

I'll take a closer look at those startups. There may be a few undervalued
ideas because their names are bad or copy is generic.

*Do consider changing the Lobster font. It's the new Comic Sans).

------
KeepTalking
I question the credibility of such lists. The article does not base any sort
of criteria apart from "cool" and "purposeful" in judging these firms. Are
these compiled in terms of user accounts/web traffic/vc funding levels etc,
besides they are overwhelmingly "web" oriented. To keep web 2.0 running we
need network 2.0 and infrastructure 2.0 running and innovating. Its sort of
sad that very little press is devoted to making web 2.0 possible.

------
maximundo
I love lists like these - esp. when they are the little guys you never hear
about.

------
theDoug
Top in what regard? I understand that they were startups "TechCrunch missed
out on," but this looks just like a list, not a ranking.

------
sguidoz
Super cool !

------
robinsegg
*that techcrunch missed out on

